# Sitting



## laxbro (Jul 4, 2012)

My buff Orpington has been sitting in the netting box for about 3 weeks now and not getting up she's not sitting on an egg and I have to get her up and she goes right back is somthing wrong


----------



## Sundancers (Jun 20, 2012)

She is broody ...

IMO ...


----------

